# Poll: What do you want to see more of???



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey GP Fam, sorry for not being around much lately, i lost two very very important people in my life within 3 days apart recently and it kind of shook me.
But i'm coming back, slowly but surely 
I wanted to ask you guys (and gals) something:
What kind of art would you like to see more of from me?

Rascal and his buddies!: Holiday themed drawings of Rascal and the crew

Pibble Sketches: Sketches of APBTs, that includes shading too lol

Rascal and more Pibble puppies!!: Holiday themed pics of Rascal and other cute Pibble puppies

Thanks so much guys, i need ideas that are dog centered ​


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad to see you showing up. 

I would love to see
Rascal and more Pibble puppies!!: Holiday themed pics of Rascal and other cute Pibble puppies


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Glad to see you showing up.
> 
> I would love to see
> Rascal and more Pibble puppies!!: Holiday themed pics of Rascal and other cute Pibble puppies


Thankies Holly 
I'm glad to be back, seems like i've missed out on alot lol


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey you!! Been missing your posts around here...glad ur coming back around...
On a side note I am very sorry for whatever you have been going thru...I hope ur okay!
Alright back on topic...I love ur cartoon drawings...but I would love to see more sketches of APBT'S and Bullies...either way tho...can't wait to see what you come up with!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Hey you!! Been missing your posts around here...glad ur coming back around...
> On a side note I am very sorry for whatever you have been going thru...I hope ur okay!
> Alright back on topic...I love ur cartoon drawings...but I would love to see more sketches of APBT'S and Bullies...either way tho...can't wait to see what you come up with!!


Thanks bro! I'm recovering 
Sketches huh?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm glad to have you back Annie, i didn't know you were going through such a tough time. I enjoy everything you do, so keep your mind busy as possible... i'd like to see more of rascal and your APBT photos


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nisse, my favorite, future model niece... I LOVE all your work you do. You know I'm behind you 100% in everything you draw/color/paint. You also know I'm encouraging to give something a try that you're not so confident in yourself about  You know I'm here for you girl, and just take your time easing back into things. Gotta be mindful of the physical toll will take on your body if you overload yourself with stress. I love you, lil mama. Remember you've got us all in your corner, waiting patiently for your work.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with Bev and I don't want to see anything from your talented mind until you have recovered from your losses, which I'm so sorry to hear about If sketching heals the wounds, then by all means continue. No need to rush though T'nisse, we aren't going anywhere


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i voted rascal and pibble puppys but anything would be great  love your drawings , such a talented girl <3


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply everyone, my computer cracked up on me and i had to get my restore disk...-sigh-



Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> I'm glad to have you back Annie, i didn't know you were going through such a tough time. I enjoy everything you do, so keep your mind busy as possible... i'd like to see more of rascal and your APBT photos


Thanks so much Shana :hug:



ThaLadyPit said:


> Nisse, my favorite, future model niece... I LOVE all your work you do. You know I'm behind you 100% in everything you draw/color/paint. You also know I'm encouraging to give something a try that you're not so confident in yourself about  You know I'm here for you girl, and just take your time easing back into things. Gotta be mindful of the physical toll will take on your body if you overload yourself with stress. I love you, lil mama. Remember you've got us all in your corner, waiting patiently for your work.


Thanks auntie :hug:



Saint Francis said:


> I agree with Bev and I don't want to see anything from your talented mind until you have recovered from your losses, which I'm so sorry to hear about If sketching heals the wounds, then by all means continue. No need to rush though T'nisse, we aren't going anywhere


Now you know that i can't stop drawing Christian lol 
Glad you guys aren't btw, or i would have had to strap y'all down to a weight lol 



angelbaby said:


> i voted rascal and pibble puppys but anything would be great  love your drawings , such a talented girl <3


haha, i see! thanks so much! I've got a few pics on the way


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hope you feel better  I'd like to see Bernie drawn by you lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Annie, my fave daughter/future model and most awesomest artist ever. I know you have been going thru some very trying and emotional times right now, please know we are all here for you and I am with Bev on the whole remember what this does to your mind and body. BIG HUGS, back on topic, I love all your artwork, but would love to see more sketches of APBT's and Rascal stuff, I love him and his pals


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Hope you feel better  I'd like to see Bernie drawn by you lol


Hey buddy, thanks so much. 



apbtmom76 said:


> Oh Annie, my fave daughter/future model and most awesomest artist ever. I know you have been going thru some very trying and emotional times right now, please know we are all here for you and I am with Bev on the whole remember what this does to your mind and body. BIG HUGS, back on topic, I love all your artwork, but would love to see more sketches of APBT's and Rascal stuff, I love him and his pals


Thanks so much momma Tye  You are so awesome


----------

